# elevated PTH



## fisherdawnmarie (Oct 23, 2008)

Any suggestions on what dx code you would use for elevated parathyroid hormone?

Thank you.


----------



## mlemon (Oct 23, 2008)

I would go with 252.01 Prymary hyperparathyroidism


----------

